# Haunted Daycare



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Someone else has been showing pics of thier haunted daycare props but I can't remember who or where it was...sorry. Try a search and maybe the crafts section. I think she had a haunted picture of Bert and Ernie and maybe also a gumball machine painted black with skulls inside.


----------



## Ecula (Oct 21, 2007)

I so love the theme somehow. Here is at least that bone baby mobile. Then some
disturbing pictures kids have been drawing? Try to imagine it first, write some kind
of story, what has happened, why it is haunted? 
>> Bone mobile


----------



## ITSINMYBLOOD (May 9, 2012)

We bought some 3 foot poseable skeletons that were going to be used as forms/ frames for our Alien props, but we have decided to keep them to use on our Ferris wheel in our Carnival theme next year. Not someone to let a prop go to waste, we have decided that since they are pretty much the same size as our three year old Grand-daughter, we are going to dress them up and place them on her assorted toys throughout (a corner of) our yard haunt...on her bike, her princess quad, her little slide, at her art desk, pushing her doll stroller, etc. We will put pretty bows and dresses on the girls and little blue jean coveralls and ball caps on the boys.


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

*I did zombie kids playground*

the zombie playground in 2010









ring around rosies 2011


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

Deadna said:


> Someone else has been showing pics of thier haunted daycare props but I can't remember who or where it was...sorry. Try a search and maybe the crafts section. I think she had a haunted picture of Bert and Ernie and maybe also a gumball machine painted black with skulls inside.


Thanks Deadna, That's me, here's a few of my pics, also have a few more in my album.


----------



## qutee234 (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks for the ideas. These are amazing ideas.


----------



## Spookhouse 2012 (Jun 12, 2012)

Get the spirit babies and build a crib or something. You could do a haunted nurses office and a cafeteria "chop shop" to also fit and expand the theme


----------

